# مشروع بعائد سريع وربح مضمون



## سلسبيل العصريه (26 يناير 2012)

*تريد مشروع بعائد سريع وربح مضمون الآن من الشركة العصرية* [FONT=&quot][/FONT]

*مشروع الشباب ماكينات لنشارة الأخشاب*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ماكينات لعمل نشارة الاخشاب لمزارع الدواجن و مزارع الخيول[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]هو مشروع مربح بالفعل لوجود طلب دائم لنشارة الاخشاب لمزارع الدواجن لانها ضرورية لامتصاص مخلفات الدواجن ولا بديل لها كما انها تستخدم بعد دورة تربية الدواجن كسماد عالي الجودة ولهذه الاسباب فهي مطلوبة وتباع بسعر 700 جنية للطن تقريبا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اما عن الارباح [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فيمكن توفير قطع الاخشاب الصغيرة من ماكينات النجارة المتعددة والموجودة بكثافة في كل حي وكل منطقة بسعر الطن 80 جنية تقريبا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كما يمكن توفير قطع الاخشاب ( طرد منشار ) وكذلك جذوع الاشجار واي مخلفات خشبية للانتاج في حدود سعر الطن 80 جنية ايضا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وبعد تحويلها الي نشارة تباع بسعر 700 جنية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]واما عن الماكينة فأننا نقوم بصناعتها وتابع الفديو للاطلاع علي كيفية التشغيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الماكينة صناعة مصرية ممتازة وذات كفائة عالية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تابع الملف المرفق وبه فديو عن الماكينة وصور[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يوجد لدينا اسعار وقدرات مختلفه 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ماكينة انتاجية 300 كحم ساعة بسعر 25 الف جنية او 4400 دولار[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]ماكينة انتاجية 500 كجم ساعة بسعر 35 الف جنية مصري او 6000 دولار[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تقبل المخلفات الخشبية وجزوع الاشجار الكبيرة والصغيرة لغاية 50 سم

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]علما بان النشارة مطلوبة جدا ولا تحتاج الي تسويق مثل معظم المشاريع راجع الفديوهات الملحقة بالموقع[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]لمشاهدة جميع الصور والفيديوهات زوروا موقعنا[/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]http://wood-shaving.blogspot.com[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ارباح انتاج المشروع
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
تكلفة انتاج واحد طن من نشارة مزارع الدواجن جدوي دراسة جدوي مبسطة للمشروع
طن خشب سعر السوق بدون نقل = 150 جنية مصري
سعر نقل الطن لمكان التصنيع =50 جنية
تكلفة عمالة لواحد طن خشب = 20 جنية
تكلفة كهرباء لواحد طن نشارة = 10 جنيهات
استهلاك ماكينة لواحد طن =10 جنيهات
مجموع تكلفة واحد طن = 240جنيها

سعر مبيع واحد طن نشارة بسعر السوق حاليا = سبعمائة وخمسون جنيها للطن بالتوصيل لغاية[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]http://wood-shaving.blogspot.com[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]تنبيه هام[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]للاخوه والاخوات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]احذروا المقلدين من الشركات الاخري[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وتاكدو من المصداقية للمزورين والمقلدين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مع تحياتى لكم باستمتاعكم بجميع بمنتجاتنا الأصلية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]تجدوا ما يسركم دائما على موقعنا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]اسعارنا لا تقبل المنافسه فنحن نتميز دائماً عن غيروناً بالخبره واتقان ما نقدمه لكم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]لمشاهدة جميع الصور والفيديوهات زوروا موقعنا[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]http://wood-shaving.blogspot.com[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]http://sabayanewworld.blogspot.com[/FONT]*



*[FONT=&quot]أيميل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]دعاء موسي [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ادارة التسويق[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
0020162764380[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ ​


----------



## سلسبيل العصريه (11 فبراير 2012)

*رد: مشروع بعائد سريع وربح مضمون*

ارحمنا يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## kafh (12 فبراير 2012)

*رد: مشروع بعائد سريع وربح مضمون*



سبحان الله وبحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم 

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

اللهم ارزقنا حلال طيبا من حيث لا نحتسب 


للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 

للرفع 




عرض مؤقت رفع مواضيعك يوميا 3 مرات مقابل 700 ريال 
3x30=300 مشاركة شهريا ومئات الاف الزيارات لاعلانك في عشرات المنتديات التجارية
مدة العرض اسبوع فقط وبترجع الاسعار السابقة 1600 شهريا
0505678580 ابو محمد ​


----------



## سلسبيل العصريه (15 أبريل 2012)

*رد: مشروع بعائد سريع وربح مضمون*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------

